# Norfolkline ferries



## 90966 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone travelled with the above and how did they find the service?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldies and welcome.

Can't answer your question as the nearest we have got to using Norfolk Line was last year when we made a mistake. I misheard the lane number when we booked in and got into the wrong loading lane. We got surrounded by lorries waiting to load onto the Norfolk Line ferry!
We tend to use P&O ourselves.

Others have used Norfolk Line and will be along shortly I'm sure. Be patient, the forums are a little quiet this weekend.


----------



## 90966 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for reply. Hope you escaped the lorries. We have enjoyed looking at your photos. I am a very keen photographer - nearly fulltime digital these days. How do you post photos on this forum? 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Oldies said:


> Hope you escaped the lorries.


We got boxed in and missed our designated sailing but caught the next



> We have enjoyed looking at your photos. I am a very keen photographer - nearly fulltime digital these days. How do you post photos on this forum? 8)


Go to the main page listing the forums and choose the 3rd one down
'Website help'
Looking down the list you will find one relating to setting up an album and how to add pictures.
(I found it best to print off the instructions the first time I did it.)
It does take a while to upload the pictures if you are on a non-broadband connection and in that case you may find it helpful to upload a single one the first time to see how it works.

Good luck and I look forward to seeing some of your photos.


----------



## 90940 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Oldies

We used Norfolkline twice last year, one with a car and once with a M/H. We have booked with them again this year. The service is designed for freight vehicles, so facilities are basic and there's not too much for kids to do. But the necessary services are there - cafeteria, bookshop, "duty free" shop etc. The Dunkerque end is about 8km from the Calais-Brussels motorway, and no towns to cross. The booking is ticketless - we book by Internet, and you need to take the booking printout with you - it's not needed at Dover, as they identify you by vehicle registration, but it is at the Dunkerque end when you return. Every so often we get emailed with special offer rates - they are currently offering high-season open-ended returns only £20 more expensive than when we booked in Feb.

So - no complaints, and we will use them every time from now on!


----------



## 90966 (May 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

Hello Aircliffe

Thank you very much for that most useful information. We have booked with them and are sure we shall be very happy. At our ages, we have no children to consider!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi We've used Norfolkline for the last few crossings, best part is no coaches or foot passengers, the lorries are no problem.


----------



## 90966 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, Eurajohn. We're off any minute now. No coaches and no school parties are what attracted us. Also we got a very good deal.


----------

